# They have Taken the Bait!



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I posted a video of the new feeder and blind I setup the weekend before last. This past weekend we were back up there getting some more things done around camp. I was a bit upset that the battery I put in the game cam at the new feed only took 4 pictures (3 of Me) before it went dead. I could tell something was already hitting the new feeder, but wasn't sure what. I got a new battery installed Friday afternoon and by Sunday morning I had a bunch of pictures and they were deer. No bucks, but a bunch of different doe and fawns. If the does are coming, the bucks will show up sooner or later, I'm hoping sooner. Here are a few pictures (The AM & PM is messed up in a couple of them).


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

That one already has plenty of target spots on it......


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Screeminreel said:


> That one already has plenty of target spots on it......


Yep and I bet really tender and tasty also......


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Yall sayin' the little one is an Axis? How can you tell between a whitetail fawn and a young Axis?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Naw it's a whitetail, we were just joking.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

brazman said:


> Yall sayin' the little one is an Axis? How can you tell between a whitetail fawn and a young Axis?


Axis color darker than wt. almost reddish. plus the holly tree and big pine in the background kinda tells me east texas, where we don't have many free range axis.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

It's true that there aren't many free range axis out here (I'm in Lufkin myself), but last spring I happened to glimpse a really nice big axis buck standing on the side of Hwy 59 right in front of Angelina College just south of Lufkin Loop. Wouldn't have known what it was except I'd gone on my first exotics trip a year ago Halloween and got to see some majestic axis bucks. He was just standing there grazing, and checking out the traffic!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The big exotics ranch just north of Huntington on 69 has a bunch of Axis, as well as others. I'm sure from time to time a few get out. I'm wait on one of those big Elk to get out and wonder south to my place....


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh yeah! I hadn't thought about that! On the way to Jasper the other night with some friends going to a ball game, we saw several elk out there! What's funny is, I'd been watching an outdoor show earlier that day where some guys were elk hunting out in the mountains in the snow somewhere, and my wife had made a comment about me torturing our company by making them watch a hunting show. I said that they might need to know how to bugle up an elk someday, and then literally two hours later we're driving past some! Maybe you had to be there... ;-)


----------

